# Moving to Valencia in 2016



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Finally, my wife and I will be moving to Valencia in February 2016. We have been viewing properties for sale in the area (Mainly Lliria, L'Eliana, Montroy, Montserrat, Alberic, Betera) on our last trip over and plan to come over again in December (this will be our 3rd trip over this year) to look at renting a property for when we finally come over in February. We have decided to rent out our home back in the UK initially and rent in Valencia to get a feel for the area before committing to buy, at the moment my wife favours Lliria, I don't mind as our main criteria was to be in manageable distance from central Valencia by public transport or car. We are both under retirement age and both run businesses Online, so whatever area it will be, must have good internet connection. We have enough funds to see us through at least 12-18 months.

So our visit in December is to mainly get our NIE and a Solicitor sorted (We have had a few agents said they can help us with this as we we'll need it before we can do anything).

So if anyone living in or around the above mentioned areas with any useful advice for us, Please don't be shy too chip in  . 

As for renting a house were looking for a 3bed detached House/Villa with pool possibly on a urbanization (not britville) upto 700 euros.

I have not spent much time on this forum since my initial post, but now plans are afoot i'll be on here a lot, great forum! 

Thanks


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

kodel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, my wife and I will be moving to Valencia in February 2016. We have been viewing properties for sale in the area (Mainly Lliria, L'Eliana, Montroy, Montserrat, Alberic, Betera) on our last trip over and plan to come over again in December (this will be our 3rd trip over this year) to look at renting a property for when we finally come over in February. We have decided to rent out our home back in the UK initially and rent in Valencia to get a feel for the area before committing to buy, at the moment my wife favours Lliria, I don't mind as our main criteria was to be in manageable distance from central Valencia by public transport or car. We are both under retirement age and both run businesses Online, so whatever area it will be, must have good internet connection. We have enough funds to see us through at least 12-18 months.
> 
> ...


I'm in Montserrat, been here a year.
If there's anything specific you'd like to know I'd be happy to help


----------



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Relyat, At the moment I'm trying to decide if we should buy a car out there or buy one here (4x4) to drive over with our important belongings that we need, mainly all the stuff I need to continue my online work once I get there, although I could just get by with a laptop for a while.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kodel said:


> Thanks Relyat, At the moment I'm trying to decide if we should buy a car out there or buy one here (4x4) to drive over with our important belongings that we need, mainly all the stuff I need to continue my online work once I get there, although I could just get by with a laptop for a while.


you could hire a one-way van & buy a car when you get here


----------



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh, ok didn't know you could do that, I'll look into. Got any leads?


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

kodel said:


> Oh, ok didn't know you could do that, I'll look into. Got any leads?


Way 2 go (https://www.way2gohire.com/home/) amongst others

You can get the NIE from the London consulate - very easy


----------



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

ah, great thanks for the info peedee


----------

